# Santa Maria Style Grate for 22" weber



## Kraffty (Apr 29, 2022)

Why have I never seen this before today. I've always wanted a Santa Maria style grill. Usually large, rectangular and very expensive - all features that make actually having one sort of unrealistic. But this would kill two birds ( and grill them too I'd guess) in a single purchase. Link to the one I'm considering.



https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07VRYCPFT/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=AC10Z379VB228&psc=1



Anyone with any experiences with anything similar????


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 29, 2022)

I think Weber made (maybe still makes) a SM attachment for the kettle. There was no roti though. This looks cool, and reviews are good (if they are legit). Heck, it's Amazon. Buy and try, then return if need be.

FWIW, I've read feedback on other products from that brand, and as I recall they are pretty good.


----------

